# Passports



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Applied for Jan's new passport Sunday evening on-line

Monday email In receipt of application

Wednesday .....all ok

Thursday....it's in the post

Friday (today) Hand delivered.

No complaints here.............but it's a bluddy red one not Blue :frown2:

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You cant have the Blue one yet until Brexit is delivered. Dont worry though as its possible that one might have expired again by then.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

My dog's passport is blue - would that suit you better Tony?

It doesn't have a picture so you should be OK but is your rabies vaccination current?

Oh yes, you would need the microchip embedded but they do tell me it's not too painful and it would give you the colour you seem to crave.....

BUT I do agree you have received excellent service and that is to be commended


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Penquin said:


> My dog's passport is blue - would that suit you better Tony?
> 
> It doesn't have a picture so you should be OK but is your rabies vaccination current?
> 
> ...


Ah but....... aren't certain dangerous breeds banned ? :wink2:>

Terry


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

On Rip of Britain this morning that the passport with the chip near the rear can possibly fail. The Government are claiming that the failure is due to mishandling and refusing to replace under the warranty.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Applied for Jan's new passport Sunday evening on-line
> Monday email In receipt of application
> Wednesday .....all ok
> Thursday....it's in the post
> ...


Don't you want it in original BLACK Gemmy.?

Ray


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Don't you want it in original BLACK Gemmy.?
> 
> Ray


Ray they were never Black.The crap quality of the original passports allowed the blue dye to fade leaving a blackish base colour to come through.

tony


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Making them what colour Tony?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Ray they were never Black.The crap quality of the original passports allowed the blue dye to fade leaving a blackish base colour to come through. tony


Whaaat You mean we paid top dollar for crap. I'm gonna see if I can get my money back.
At least my earlier and current EU ones haven't faded.

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I'd write to Jacob (who seems to be running the UK) and complain Tony. After all the publicity if anyone sees the colour and date they will think you are making a protest.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes but the colour of the new true blue ones won't fade, if they are being made by a German company.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

>>> Any other forum have such interesting repartee??? No I thought not!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This is just one of 20 ongoing threads Viv.

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes, I've been a bit distracted - see my new post. I've also had a dabble in 'other' forums and whilst it's great, and encouraging, to hear posters giving support to forumites who've experienced bad luck and ill-health, it does get a bit tedious when it runs to 20 pages.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

HermanHymer said:


> Yes, I've been a bit distracted - .


Yes I've noticed, this is passport thread :wink2:

tony


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> Yes I've noticed, this is passport thread :wink2:
> 
> tony


Very interesting.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Back on topic:-
Two online applications completed on Friday 26 Jan ,,,, passports received on Thursday 1 Feb 2018.
5 working days...amazing:wink2:


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Mine and Karen's run out in April, better get it in soon before the summer rush.


----------

